
Footprints Lead to Stranded Hiker - newsreview1
https://www.unionleader.com/nh/outdoors/footprints-in-the-snow-lead-to-an-emotional-rescue/article_482a2e0f-e725-5df6-9e7c-5958bdb272e5.html
======
eitland
Unreadable from Europe.

~~~
jaclaz
To be fair _intentionally made_ unreadable from EU (without any provided
reason, the "therefore" sounds to me pretty much out of place):

>451: Unavailable due to legal reasons

We recognize you are attempting to access this website from a country
belonging to the European Economic Area (EEA) including the EU which enforces
the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) and therefore access cannot be
granted at this time. For any issues, contact news@unionleader.com or call
603-668-4321.

Anyway, this works:

[https://outline.com/hZ5Xw7](https://outline.com/hZ5Xw7)

